# We all make mistakes



## Subliminal (Feb 25, 2009)

But this unfortunate slip-up happened on Discovery Health's "Code Blue"  I snagged it off my digi-cam so sorry for the quality (lack there-of).  What was that GCS score again?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr6hs_ZFSXw


----------



## Aidey (Feb 25, 2009)

lol. As scary as it is I can actually see the logic behind that. If you can't assess speech how can they have a speech score?*












* I'm kidding here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ha! I thought even a dead person got a three.


----------



## exodus (Feb 27, 2009)

I love how he was hyperventilating the patient at about 30 Breaths/Minute lol


----------



## imurphy (Feb 27, 2009)

Fantastic. Unfortunate for the EMT though. I'm sure he's getting a lot of busting at the station!!

"Hey, look, I'm on TV....

Oh No....(facepalm)"


----------



## Silverstone (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL.... We've had a medic do that before.


----------

